# Bejeweled 2 "Fatal Error"



## WWEFreak666 (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, I have Bejeweled 2 Deluxe version and it was working perfectly until I ended the game (or at least my father did, could be something he did wrong). Now it shows a _Fatal Error_. 
It seems this error has something to do with a text document found in the _Data_ folder of the Bejeweled 2 Deluxe folder.

Here are screenshots:
This is the first pop up:









After pressing OK, this pops up:









And then after pressing OK again, this pops up:









and then finally it ends and does not start up the game at all.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, as this is one of the most addictive games I have ever played and I do not have the disc any more to patch it or anything.

Thanks 

EDIT: Fixed! If you look at the first image, you'll see the " *`* ". I simply deleted that, because I JUST noticed that the was messing up the pattern and now it works, but there's still some other problems I'm noticing in the game now. It works, great, but it seems to go slower (could be because I'm running more programs at the moment), and/or I noticed the text at the top that says "Welcome (Your Name)", it shows double of the text in a weird way, other than that, the game seems fine. I can live with the Welcome and some other text like that, as it does not seem to affect the game play.


----------

